# Gila River In Danger! Last Chance to help!



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Done. Thanks for getting this out here, Evan!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The bottom of the petition says it is targeted for "New Mexico residents only". Will our message still be received if we are from out of state?


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Signed*

Signed. 

This is one of the most senseless projects I've ever heard of. There is no feasible way to obtain any water from the proposed diversion at an affordable cost to would be customers, and possibly no way to obtain any usable water period.

The amount of water they want to try for wouldn't make any difference to the water situation in SouthWest New Mexico, and they want to tear up the Gila River Valley from Mogollon creek to Turkey creek to do it!

The fact that the idiots who have proposed this have not yet been run out of the state by an angry mob can only be explained by the fact that all of the planning was done in secret and they managed to keep the public uninformed.

If you're going to spend nearly a billion dollars and destroy beautiful wilderness you should at least have something to show for it, and in this case there's nothing.


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

My understanding is out of state messages will still be received.


----------



## dinsdaba (Jan 13, 2012)

fewer than 1/10th the views of a thread titled "Rabbits!!!" ... quite the mobilization. 
and you couldn't ask for an easier way to make a small contribution toward free flowing rivers.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

Signed!
Thanks for the work on this!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Signed, thanks for the heads up.

Phillip


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Signed. 
I hope they see the value in out of state interest. This is why I never gripe (much) when rivers are crowded whether with floaters or fisherman. Sometimes the saying " use it or lose it" pertains to our rivers. Good luck. 


Jim


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Even for keeping up on this. I did sign it and received a letter back from the CBD. I'm glad to see them behind this effort. They are a group that can hopefully put a stop to this stupid and distructive BS.

Come on fellow Buzzards.......let's get this thing done.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Signed it, this river is a real gem.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

wake up! Do it.
SarahD

The online petition says it is "targeted" at New Mexico residents. Their inbox can be flooded anyway. Email addresses so not include your state of residence. Worth the effort.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Signed. CBD is a powerful group & I hope they can help stop this BS.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Signed!


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Sembob said:


> Signed.
> I hope they see the value in out of state interest. This is why I never gripe (much) when rivers are crowded whether with floaters or fisherman. Sometimes the saying " use it or lose it" pertains to our rivers. Good luck.


 
That is a good point.


Isn't the Gila home to a threatened or endangered species of native trout? Stuff like this typically doesn't bode well for stressed populations of fish!


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Signed


----------



## baguaninja (Apr 7, 2006)

Done


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Signed and shared. Thanks for all the work you and Nathan do to protect our rivers Evan.


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

Signed and shared.


----------

